# New Mouse Owner, Worried about one of my girls



## NewMouser (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all, I hope I have a question that someone can answer

I had a girl mouse a couple of weeks ago bought from a reputable petshop. After a couple of weeks of having her she started to develop a serious twitch and would go into what looked like a violent shaking fit.

Before i could get her to a vet she died and i found her in her cage, i had no idea why she developed such a problem,

After having her i got the "mouse" bug and wanted some more so i got 3 sisters from a different pet shop. They are 9 weeks old and i have had them for 4 days.

2 of the 3 are pretty normal and behave like my old mouse did, however they are nibbling quite a bit but once they are on my hand they seem to settle down. I will probably post another message asking for help with there nibbles.

The third sister, who is slightly bigger seems to have a bit of an attitude on her, she will bite a lot harder than the other 2 and also i have noticed when putting her back into her cage she would have some twitches, slightly different than my old mouse did but still seems "overactively jumpy"

I have taken a video of her and uploaded it here






As you can see she pretty much jolts about the place, i have watched several occasions where she has done this and smacked her head against different things in the cage. She is the most adventurous of the 3 and is always climbing the bars of the cage and nibbling and biting anything that she comes in contact with.

Is this just normal behaviour for a mouse? would love to know your thoughts on her as im worried she will end up like my old mouse.

Thanks for your time

Rich


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you treated these mice for mites? She looks like she is getting bitten, hence the jumping/scratching/grooming she seems to be doing.

Apart from that, she looks healthy.

W xx


----------



## NewMouser (Nov 17, 2010)

I havent treated them for mites, can you point me in the right direction of what to do?

I have noticed that she does do alot of grooming too, pretty much 10-20 mins at a time. is that an indication too?

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well you can either treat using spray or spot on treatment. I use Bob Martins Small Animal Mite spray.

Its easily found online. Just hold them up by the tail and give them a quick spray on the top and on the belly, make sure your quick though mind, they don't like it! lol

If you can't get hold of that, anything that is 1% ivermectin should do the trick.

W xx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

yep definatly looks like something is irritating her.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to breed Gerbils and one of them had mites they used to jump about the cage throwing themselves about.I bought some Beaphar anti parasite spot-on, you need the one for Gerbils, mice and Hamsters . As soon as I put it on the suspect Gerbil he started the jumping about again then it stopped. It must of killed the mites on him .You get two piettes in the box it contains ivermectin you can get it on Ebay. It was recomended to me on this forum it worked great.I use it as a prevention at Monthly intervals to treat My Mice


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

It seems to me that she is just irritated by mites. This can cause her to appear high strung. I think a mite spray will do it


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah i argee with everyone i recon its mites too, but also including the mites drop/spray completely changing the bedding helped loads when i had a wee spell of the little beasts.


----------

